# Faelan now has his RN Title



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooo! Faelan finished his first Rally title today. 3 straight shows with 2 second places. 

Something had him very distracted today and he actually bumped me a few times since he wasn't paying attention - so now I know his attention in the ring needs work but I am very proud of him.

Scores were 195, 190 (I lost him 10 points yesterday for working attention so hard I ended up on the wrong side of a sign) and today a 92 (4 bumps, 2 tight leads, and both an out of position and slow response on the stop and down - since I never taught this sign this was totally my fault).

There is a recent thread on Rally vs Obedience, and my recent experiences completely re-enfore my using the rally ring to work towards the traditional obedience rings. Goose poop on the grounds, and the row boats and crew teams practising (with the yelling cadence) on the lake behind us provided plenty of distraction as well as some really beautiful snowy-white birds; they really showed up against the water LOL Today was also the first time there were chairs, people and dogs surrounding a ring he was in - another scenario to practise more with.

We have a bumper leg show tomorrow and hopefully the gorgeous weather we have enjoyed the past 2 days will continue.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey hey, good for you! I notice the DOG made no errors, just the handler! Sounds familiar 
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go!! Thats awesome news!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to you guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> hey hey, good for you! I notice the DOG made no errors, just the handler! Sounds familiar
> Good luck tomorrow!


Thanks 

Of couse <grins> .. my dogs (well except Casey who totally has a mind of his own) don't ever make mistakes LOL It always is me, either in the ring or in my training:wavey:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------

